# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  cms для софта

## ADapter

Подскажите на какой cms лучше сделать сайт, который будет представлять программное обеспечение? Хотелось бы видеть след функционал:

- для каждой программы публикуется несколько скринов, несколько файлов для скачивания, каменты, счетчики скачивания (надо запоминать мыла и учетки скачавших)
- для каждой программы на сайте образуется отдельный раздел с указанием доменного имени вида www.domen.ru/soft1, www.domen.ru/soft2 и т.д.
- внутри каждого из таких разделов что то вроде своего мини-сайта, рабочего пространства с возможностью публиковать обновления, вести какие-то заметки, доп описания, блог, форум
- каждый из разделов в идеале имеет группы и права. например группы купивших софт имеют право скачивать обновления; проголосовавших "за", "против", рассылка им уведомлений, настройка возможности постить без регистрации, защита от спама и т.д.

конечно хочу фришный cms максимально приближенный к потребностям. Но согласен и на макимально приближенный с указанием чего допилить надо.

----------

